# Touchscreen eGalax



## machy (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi, everybody. I have a PC with an eGalax touchscreen connected. FreeBSD 12.2. Everything works fine (xorg + openbox + chrome with vue.js application). But I found that if I start the pc without usb keyboard, the touchscreen doesn't work. In xorg I only configured things around the integrated intel graphics. Otherwise everything on autoconfig.  In Xorg.log you can see the difference in detecting eGalax - pointer/touch device. Any idea how to fix this?

Thanks, Machy

With keyboard
Usbconfig:

```
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: < vendor 0x05e3 product 0xffe0> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (48mA)
ugen0.3: < SMSC USB2134B> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.4: < SMSC USB2137B> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.5: < FTDI FT232R USB UART> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (90mA)
ugen0.6: < eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```
Xorg.log

```
[    18.416] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "vendor 0x05e3 product 0xffe0" (type: MOUSE, id 10)
[    18.417] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    18.417] (**) vendor 0x05e3 product 0xffe0: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    18.417] (**) vendor 0x05e3 product 0xffe0: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    18.417] (**) vendor 0x05e3 product 0xffe0: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    18.420] (II) event4  - vendor 0x05e3 product 0xffe0, class 0/0, rev 1.00/0.00, addr 1: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    18.420] (II) event4  - vendor 0x05e3 product 0xffe0, class 0/0, rev 1.00/0.00, addr 1: device is a pointer
[    18.421] (II) config/udev: Adding input device eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00 (/dev/input/event5)
[    18.422] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: Applying InputClass "libinput touchscreen catchall"
[    18.422] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00'
[    18.422] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: always reports core events
[    18.422] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
[    18.422] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    18.425] (II) event5  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : is tagged by udev as: Touchscreen
[    18.426] (II) event5  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : device is a touch device
[    18.427] (II) event5  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : device removed
[    18.427] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event5"
[    18.427] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00" (type: TOUCHSCREEN, id 11)
[    18.428] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    18.428] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    18.428] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    18.428] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    18.432] (II) event5  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : is tagged by udev as: Touchscreen
[    18.432] (II) event5  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : device is a touch device
```

Without keyboard
Usbconfig:

```
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: < SMSC USB2134B> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.3: < SMSC USB2137B> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.4: < FTDI FT232R USB UART> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (90mA)
ugen0.5: < eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```
Xorg.log

```
[    18.097] (II) config/udev: Adding input device eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00 (/dev/input/event3)
[    18.097] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    18.097] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00'
[    18.097] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: always reports core events
[    18.097] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[    18.097] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    18.101] (II) event3  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    18.102] (II) event3  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : device is a pointer
[    18.102] (II) event3  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : device removed
[    18.103] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[    18.103] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[    18.103] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    18.103] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    18.103] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    18.103] (**) eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    18.107] (II) event3  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    18.108] (II) event3  - eGalax Inc. eGalaxTouch EXC3000-2211-47.00.00, class 0/0, rev 1.10/11.01, addr : device is a pointer
```


----------

